# Commonly found Reptiles in Spain?



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

So I'm heading off to Spain, Alicante to be exact. I've been there twice before as it's the family's holiday flat. However this time I'm looking to do a little more than enjoy the sun and the surf.
There's a few Salt plains directly behind us that are renowned for there Birds and reptiles. So I'm planning on heading back there for a few days to see what I can find- it is a nature reserve after all.

I've done a seach but can't find anything useful (or in english) about commonly found reptiles in the Costa Blanca area. So if you kind people could give me a link or a list I'd appreaciate it.


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Lizards, Geckos and other reptiles on the Costa Blanca

Javea Natural Parks Costa Blanca Javea Spain


----------



## Richyroo (Jun 7, 2009)

I know youve had a great reply already but i have bben out to the alicante/murcia area a number of times in the last few years, whilst there i went to a place that i believe was call torremendes which is 5ish miles south west of torrevieja and it is a really beautiful place with no buildings but an amazing lake there and even more amazing landscape, whilst there ive seen massive lizards, spiders and a 3ft snake.
Definatly worth a look!!!

p.s also saw a number of geckos around our appartment near la zenia.

Enjoy it mate, wish i was coming :lol2:


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

I haven't been to Alicante region since my first trip abroad to Benidorm in my teens :blush: but nowadays I do go regularly to Andalucia and this is a particularly interesting gecko we met last year crawling around the ceiling on the outside porch of our villa. He is rather unique ...










This has not been photo-shopped in any way - I saw him one night with his 2 tails - the next night and from then on a lizard looking exactly the same with same dimensions and in the exact same spot had just the one tail - so am guessing the other one must just have fallen off.


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

The picture above is a moorish gecko(otherwise known as a crocodile gecko) who has had his tail pulled off and it shows it growing back.
The inside of the tails grows back first then the outside spikey-skin bit grows over it after 

ps not sure about the second tail lol. i gusse the parents were related in some way causing the deformaty

Dave


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks, Dave - so it's just one tail in two parts? That's always had me wondering.

Ooops - just seen your second para - the two tails thing is really weird!


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the links and info guys, much appreciated.


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

IanF94 said:


> So I'm heading off to Spain, Alicante to be exact. I've been there twice before as it's the family's holiday flat. However this time I'm looking to do a little more than enjoy the sun and the surf.
> There's a few Salt plains directly behind us that are renowned for there Birds and reptiles. So I'm planning on heading back there for a few days to see what I can find- it is a nature reserve after all.
> 
> I've done a seach but can't find anything useful (or in english) about commonly found reptiles in the Costa Blanca area. So if you kind people could give me a link or a list I'd appreaciate it.


 hey lucky you,.................we used to live their , before we had the kids. we always had little "chitchats" we called them living with us. they were some kind of gecko, they used to run allover the walls of the house. we had a caravan first when we went their on the AITANA MOUNTAIN in Alicante, 2 hours to walk down it to the nearest shop. so peaceful up their and we also had chitchats in the caravan, and we always used to see snakes, no idea what kind they were though, we never touched them.


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

I went to, and I'm not proud to admit it, the Costa del Sol, Marbella region several years ago, and saw all sorts in a little Arroyo near the apartment, and in the surrounding gardens. 

Snakes: 
Viperine snake (_Natrix maura_)
Dice Snake _(Natrix tessellata)_
Some kind of whip snake (_Coluber_ sp.)
Some kind of viper

Lizards: 
Some kind of skink
Moorish Gecko _(Tarentola mauritanica)_

Chelonia:
European Pond Turtle _(Emys orbicularis)_

Amphibea:
Some kind of Bullfrog

I don't know what the proximity of the 2 Costas is, but this may help...


----------

